# Want opinions on my track list! Please help



## Infinex (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok. I pasted my track list on here I would Like some opinions on what you guys think. I pit the Halloween tbeme on here atbout ten times or so but in different versions. Some of the music I found on iTunes. I just have a simple yard-haunt so I am not too worried about copywrighting. 

HALLOWEEN 2009 TRACK LIST
Halloween theme - The Ghost Doctors
The Fog Main Theme- John Carpenter
Phantasm Main Theme*
H2O halloween theme
Haunted House- John Carpenter
Exorcist Theme*
Scary Music- halloween horror
Halloween 2007 theme*
hellraiser theme
the omen theme
the graveyard- halloween horror
Halloween 2009(if released)*
the x files theme*
the torture room- halloween horror
Halloween 1978 theme
the witches den - halloween horror
ammityville horror
the shining
music from the depths of hell- album on iTunes
Halloween theme(neutral)


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Looks good to me. Maybe a little short, but then maybe that's how you want it. These kind of lists are very personal choice things so if it works for you who cares what we all think.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Sounds like a pretty good compilation. Have you heard of the band "Van Helsing's Curse"? They do a version of Tubular Bells (The Exorcist theme) called "Tubular Hell" and it's really very cool:

tubularhell.mp3


----------

